# start-stop-daemon:failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'[SOLVE]

## while true

oi

I have new pc box, and I want to run apache,

but I encountered a problem.

```
kishta grom # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * apache2 not running (no pid file)

 * Starting apache2 ...

apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for kishta

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

kishta grom # 
```

I am noob, and I did search as best I can and found this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-927794-start-0.html

http://goldelite382.livejournal.com/4998.html

but I do not understand quite what is the 'right' way do go about it...

I also need mysql and php 

(in those links there are some solutions without php, 

as I gather, but I am not a native English speaker 

and I did misunderstood in the past...)

Thank you

----------

## VinzC

There's probably no active directive "ServerName foo" in your apache config file.

See http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/29033/apr-sockaddr-info-get-failed and

http://www.unixmen.com/apache2-aprsockaddrinfoget-failed-for/Hope this helps.

----------

## while true

VinzC,

thank you for now, I will take a closer look during the day and came back to you.

----------

## VinzC

You're welcome  :Smile:  .

----------

## while true

oi oi oi!!!!!!

IT WORKS!!!! WHOOOHAHAHAHAHA!!!

(I amsorry for this outburst)

I followed those instructions:

http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/29033/apr-sockaddr-info-get-failed

VinzC, thanks again for stepping in!

----------

## VinzC

Glad I could help  :Smile:  .

----------

